
Machine Learning in Python: free curriculum - EternalData
https://www.springboard.com/learning-paths/machine-learning-python/
======
dhawalhs
Not exactly, a curriculum but we (Class Central) are publishing a six-part
career guide that recommends the best courses in Data Science. So far three
parts have been published.

Part 1: The Best Intro to Programming Courses for Data Science [1]

Part 2: The Best Statistics & Probability Courses for Data Science [2]

Part 3: The Best Intro to Data Science Courses [3]

[1] [https://www.class-central.com/report/best-programming-
course...](https://www.class-central.com/report/best-programming-courses-data-
science/)

[2] [https://www.class-central.com/report/best-statistics-
probabi...](https://www.class-central.com/report/best-statistics-probability-
courses-data-science/)

[3] [https://www.class-central.com/report/best-intro-data-
science...](https://www.class-central.com/report/best-intro-data-science-
courses/)

------
discohead
I've been curious about Springboard's "Data Science Career Track" program.
Does anyone have any experience with Springboard they can share?

[https://www.springboard.com/workshops/data-science-career-
tr...](https://www.springboard.com/workshops/data-science-career-track/)

~~~
andrewm4894
hey, i'm a community manager for this course. independent contractor, as
opposed to working directly for springboard (so try to be pretty unbiased).
Happy to help any way i can.

I think the career track grew out of the "Data Science Intensive" course so
similar curriculum but much more focus on the job related side and more hands
on in terms of helping students going through the process of looking for work
in this area.

Anyway - you are probably looking for past students as opposed to someone like
me but just reply if any specific questions i can help with.

------
benmarks
Dr. Bandyopadhyay looks well-credentialed to be announcing/leading this with
MS & PhD CompSci from Rice and good bit of postgrad & work experience to boot:

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rajbandyopadhyay/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rajbandyopadhyay/)

------
spiraldancing
Am I missing something simple? Trying to view the curriculum, the site is
expecting me to log into a Google account...

As part of an ever-shrinking minority that avoids using anything "Google", am
I just out of luck on this?

ETA: Two hours ago, this was not the case. Looks like they just now added some
Google-account-holders-only validation.

~~~
andrewm4894
i think if you click login in top right corner you can then press sign up and
use a username/password that way if you want.

~~~
spiraldancing
Ding-ding-ding! That's the ticket. I just didn't look around close enough.

Thanx muchly

